
Think different, Apple. Peak iPhone? I don't think so - samora
https://medium.com/babagadget-blog/think-different-apple-bd97af13f51#.8bmbaftpe
======
smt88
Cheap iPhones have existed for nearly 10 years. They're just last year's
model. That blows a gaping hole in this entire article.

~~~
samora
There are a lot of people who won't buy a used phone. And last year's model is
not $249 brand new.

~~~
smt88
Then two years ago, whatever. I wasn't referring to used phones, anyway. There
have been "cheap" iPhone options for a long time, and a decent, brand-new
Android phone didn't really pop up until the Moto X, which was something like
2012.

